# Watkescher welcher ?



## nilliman (25. Oktober 2004)

Hi Leute wollte mir einen Watkescher zulegen, auf was muß ich dabei achten ? Welcher ist eurer Meinung nach der beste und günstigste ? |wavey:


----------



## Hasenfuß (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Watkescher welcher ?*

Moin,

also groß sollte er sein, damit Du große Fische rein bekommst... denn die willst Du ja fangen. Nicht daß Dir der Fang des Lebens nicht in den Kescher paßt...|uhoh: 

Man könnte auf ein knotenloses, weiches Netz achten, um farbige Fische nicht zu verletzen (besser von Hand landen) !

Und drittens würde ich einen kurzen Griff nehmen, sonst wird es zu sperrig.

Es gibt da so ein Modell mit Holzrahmen für ca. 40€, das finde ich ok.


----------



## detlefb (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Watkescher welcher ?*



			
				Hasenfuß schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> Man könnte auf ein knotenloses, weiches Netz achten,



Besser,! man sollte auf ein solches Netz achten! 
alles andere stimmt, besonders was die Grösse angeht.


----------



## havkat (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Watkescher welcher ?*

Moin!

*Tiefes* und *großmaschiges* Netz.

*Tief* damit auch die Dickste sicher an Land transportiert werden kann, wenn du weit draußen auf dem Riff gekeschert hast.

*Großmaschig* damit der Haken keine kraftschlüssige Verbindung mit den Maschen eingeht.
Sonst hilft irgendwann nur noch das Messer.


----------



## Tobsn (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Watkescher welcher ?*

Knotenlos lohnt sich nur dann, wenn Du fische die Du zurücksetzen willst unbedingt keschern musst. Ich halte das so: Was nicht raus kommt, kommt nicht da rein ...
Ganz einfach!


----------



## sunny (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Watkescher welcher ?*

@Tobsn

Ne jute Einstellung #6 


Guckt doch mal bisschen höher unter dem Thread "Aktuelle Angebote". ATS-Holger hat gerade welche dabei. Stehen mit bei den Shimano Rollen. Denke so schlecht werden die nicht sein.

sunny #h


----------



## Hov-Micha (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Watkescher welcher ?*

Moin nilliman

...der "Beste" ist immer der den man(n) den selbst gebaut hat   :l 
glaub darüber gibt´s hier sogar´n thread?!?!

sonst haben alle vor-poster recht  #6 

groß,tiefes Netz...wer will schon den Fisch seines Lebens wegen nem zu kleinen Kescher verlieren  :c 
schwimmen sollte er!!!
Haken sollten sich leicht aussem Netz holen lassen.
....

TL Micha


----------



## Medo (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Watkescher welcher ?*



			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> 
> *Tiefes* und *großmaschiges* Netz.
> 
> ...


dem gibt es nichts mehr hinzuzufügen....

ich bin auch der meinung, das der durchmesser noch dazu stimmen sollte.


----------



## Broder (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Watkescher welcher ?*

Moin ihr lieben,
ihr meint eine schwimmende Landehilfe? aus asiatischem Rohr (Bambus)
60 ger Durchmesser und 100cm Tiefes Fischernetz mit einer Maschenweite von 3,5 cm mit einem Griff aus Kork?
herzlichen Gruß
Broder


----------



## Hov-Micha (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Watkescher welcher ?*

Bambus, Teakholz, Mahagoni, PVC,.. |wavey: 
 meiner is aus kiefernleisten aussem baumarkt  :g 
ist ja manchmal nicht verkehrt wennze dat ding schwimmender weise hinter
dir herziehen kannst!!
...hab den auch schon als behälter für dorsche "missbraucht"!
wenns rappelt -zack- einen aufe murmel und rein ins netz  :q 
die dämmerung isja meist recht kurz  :g 

TL Micha


----------



## hopppe (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Watkescher welcher ?*

Ich hab meinen Kescher selber aus Rattan gebaut.Bei uns gab es bis vor kurzem eine Stuhlrohrfabrik ,dort konnte man das Rohr kaufen.Wenn man das Rohr mit ner Lötlampe heiß macht kann man es biegen und es bleibt in Form.Das Netz hab ich von nem preiswerten Kescher genommen.Der Kescher ist sehr groß,oval.Es sieht bestimmt auch etwas überkandidelt aus wenn ich damit anrücke,hat sich aber bewährt.Ich hab ne Magnethalterung am Rücken an der Watjacke und den Kescher über eine Schlaufe an der Brusttasche mit einem kleinen Karabiner und einer Schnur gesichert.Die Schnur ist gerade so lang das ich den Arm voll ausstrecken kann.Das funktioniert sehr gut.man hat den Kescher sofort griffbereit und stolpert oder verhäddert sich aber sonst nicht mit dem Teil.


----------



## Broder (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Watkescher welcher ?*

Hallo liebe Kollegen Anfänger und Fortgeschrittene,
beim Waten braucht man unbedingt einen schwimmenden Kescher, mit einem tiefen Netz. 

Man zieht den schwimmenden Kescher an einer kurzen Leine hinter sich her. 

Der Kescher stört dann nicht. 
-und-
Regelmäßig gehen viele Fische verloren, weil der Angler mit dem Kescher die MF verschreckt. ( "Zehntes Gebot" aus 10 Gebote auf MF)
Bei mir ist der Kescher schon bereits im Wasser kann also nicht so erschrecken ,weil so langsam und vorsichtig sind die Bewegungen bei mir nicht mehr nach einem Drill, liegt daran das ich noch Anfänger bin und dann wird kurz bevor die MF hineinsoll der Kescher nur leicht angehoben und leicht schräg vorsichtig eingetaucht und dann die MF schön an der Schnur hineingeführt(Tiger springt durch den brennenden Reifen).

So das sei nur als Tip gedacht - wäre doch schade wenn eine kurz vor dem Kescher verlorengeht - ist mir auch mal passiert (Kescher war noch zu klein)- das gönne ich keinem von euch, es ist aber auch nicht so schlimm - ich nehme das mit Humor - manche Tage klappt es halt nicht das ist dann so muß man sich mit abfinden, dieses gehört zum Meerforellenangeln wie der Kescher.

 Ich will euch nur den Ärger ersparen 

Schön das es hier soviele Rückenträger gibt inkl. Trutta und Havkat *ggg*

Ich habe den Kescher lieber im Wasser, dann habe ich mehr Ruhe - das gibt mir einfach ein beruhigendes Gefühl.

Und Kapitale Meerforellen kann man nicht stranden.
 #h


----------



## marioschreiber (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Watkescher welcher ?*



> Und Kapitale Meerforellen kann man nicht stranden.


Erzähl nicht so einen Stuss !!!
Fang erstmal eine !

Ich kescher meine Forellen nie ! Die kleinen werden direkt im Wasser vom Haken gelöst (wenn möglich ohne den Fisch anzufassen), 50er werden mit der Hand "gelandet" und kapitale je nach dem mit der Hand "gelandet" oder wenn sie sehr "giftg" sind gestrandet !

Langsam nervt mich dein angelesenes Wissen .
Ach ja, ich geh manchmal auch bis zum Bauch ins Wasser, denke aber nicht das ich Anfänger bin !


----------



## Truttafriend (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Watkescher welcher ?*

mein Kescher sieht ebenfalls selten Wasser.
Da muss ich Mario rechtgeben. Broder du liest sehr viel, das ist löblich. Hab ich auch gemacht. Wenn du aber erstmal ein paar Hundert Mefos gefangen hast, werden sich viele deine heutigen Ansichten sicher ändern. Eigene Erfahrung läßt das Gelesene schnell für Murks erscheinen.

Handlanden ist sehr sicher und stranden ebenfalls.

Ich weiss das Broder es im Grunde nur gut meint. Auch wenn seine Meinungen gerne als "Gesetze" rüberkommen   #h


----------



## marioschreiber (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Watkescher welcher ?*



> Ich weiss das Broder es im Grunde nur gut meint. Auch wenn seine Meinungen gerne als "Gesetze" rüberkommen


Nicht als "Gesetze", sondern als eigene Erfahrungen !
Und das nervt mich !
Kurz darauf stellt er wieder "Anfängerfragen" !


----------



## Truttafriend (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Watkescher welcher ?*

Ich weiss was du meinst Mario  #h  Ignorierliste?

Ach wat, komm wir holen uns ein Bier aus dem Kühlschrank...


----------



## langelandsklaus (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Watkescher welcher ?*

Danke an alle, die Frage hatte mich auch brennend intressiert - Ich angelse nicht nur ausschließlich vom Boot !


----------



## Broder (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Watkescher welcher ?*

Moin lieber Kollege,
Warum eigentlich so böse Mario?(Forumskultur? Habe ich Dich persönlich angegriffen?) 
- wie wärs wenn Du mal genau liest was ich so schreibe?
ahem ...reusper .. Mario .....
Ich habe nur übers Watangeln geschrieben.
-Du hast natürlich recht- Viellen Dank für deine freundlichen Tips zum Handlanden der Meerforelle, daß habe ich noch nie gemacht und ehrlich gesagt traue ich mir (für mich) solche Experimente noch nicht zu - sei mir nicht böse Mario - bei mir sind es locker 1000 Wurf pro Fisch - 
 |wavey:

PS: mit Außnahme des Hornhechts (Horni) Handlandung - Würgegriff *ggg* Eine Hornhecht verkeilt sich total im Netz und muß vielleicht sowas von mühselig wieder herausgepult werden und bei engmaschigem Netz - sogar herausgeschnitten werden.
oder Dorsch = stranden oder Kescher (sind mir für ne Handlandung zu glipschig - pflutschig diese Fische.


----------



## Broder (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Watkescher welcher ?*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Erzähl nicht so einen Stuss !!!
> Fang erstmal eine !



Solche ..... Posts ?
Ich frage mich was soll das? 

Eine kapitale Meerforelle von 14 Pfund habe ich nocht nie gehabt, wenn das mal der Fall sein sollte (hoffe inständig) - und sie stellt sich als besonders zickig heraus lol, dann werde ich sie mit meinen 10 kg Megaknoten über den Nasssaum schleifen - zufrieden Mario?
nimms Locker 
lieben Gruß Broder


----------



## Truttafriend (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Watkescher welcher ?*

Broder es liegt an der Formulierung deiner Post´s.

Sie lesen sich, als wenn deine unermeßliche Erfahrung keinen anderen Schluss als deine Ansichten beim Mefofischen zu läßt. Letztendlich "outest" du dich aber in anderen Postings wieder als Anfänger. Dann fragt man sich natürlich warum Kescher neben einen her schwimmen müssen oder warum sich große Trutten nicht stranden lassen. 
Poste einfach mehr unter den Aspekten: "Ich glaube große Mefos lassen sich nicht gut stranden" oder "ich fühle mich wohler wenn der Kescher nicht auf dem Rücken ist". 

Das klingt dann hypothetischer und nicht so festgefahren. Außerdem kann man auf der Basis besser diskuteren  

Es liegt wirklich nur an den Formulierungen #h


----------



## Broder (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Watkescher welcher ?*

Moin Trutta,
ja gut Chef - das muß wohl so sein - 
hier lernt man sogar was fürs Leben (mein Therapeut Andreas Thomsen ist ja gerade beim Plümpern*ggg*)
lieben Gruß 
Broder


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Watkescher welcher ?*



> (mein Therapeut Andreas Thomsen ist ja gerade beim Plümpern*ggg*)



Ne bin bei Dir Broder  

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## seatrout61 (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Watkescher welcher ?*

Ich hab so einen Watkescher aus Alu. Ist günstig, sehr gross und tief, schwimmt aber nicht. Trag ihn auf dem Rücken, mit nem Eigenbauhaken eingehängt am D-Ring und sehr schnell parat. Damit fühle ich mich sauwohl und bin superzufrieden.
Meinen Holzkescher vermisse ich schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Broder (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Watkescher welcher ?*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Erzähl nicht so einen Stuss !!!
> Fang erstmal eine !
> 
> Ich kescher meine Forellen nie !


Tja Mario - dann solltest Du vielleicht mal deine Hompage überarbeiten
schau mal hier: Die Ausrüstung
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wenn euch das gefällt, dann gefällt euch bestimmt auch das, aus Marios Galerie :
Beim Keschern ... aber schön


----------



## Truttafriend (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Watkescher welcher ?*

so genug nachgetreten Broder #h 

Das Bild ist schon sehr alt, Mario trägt seit Jahren einen "echten" Orvis-Schusskorb.

Ansonsten gibt Mario vorallendingen Tips für Einsteiger auf seiner Site. Und Newbies würde ich den Watkescher auch empfehlen. Eine Handlandung brauch schon ein paar Jahre Übung.

Jeder landet seine Fische so wie er sich am sichersten fühlt. Seine eigene Technik/Vorliebe  klassiifiziert ihn aber nicht als Rookie oder Profi   #6


----------



## Broder (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Watkescher welcher ?*

@Trutta
Schade ich hätte gerne noch ein paar Bilder vom Kescherbauworkshop hinzugefügt (seufz)- Naja ist ja nicht meine HP - sorry-


----------



## Gnilftz (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Watkescher welcher ?*

Dat Foto zeigt nicht Mario auf dem Bild, sondern Hornpieper... 
Mario fängt nicht soooo große Fische!  :q  :q  :q 

Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## marioschreiber (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Watkescher welcher ?*

Is ja gut !
Ich bin ja schon wieder ruhig !
Nur wie Trutta schon schrieb kommen deine Postings immer wie das Mass aller Dinge !

Das auf dem Bild bin nicht ich, und beim Workshop wollte ich garnicht mitbauen. Ich war nur zum quatschen da, und als da noch ein paar Leisten über waren da habe ich sie eben zusammen geleimt 
Der Kescher ist aber nie mehr wie ein Rohling geworden, und diesen habe ich vor einem Jahr verschenkt


----------



## mutz (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Watkescher welcher ?*



			
				seatrout61 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab so einen Watkescher aus Alu. Ist günstig, sehr gross und tief, schwimmt aber nicht. Trag ihn auf dem Rücken, mit nem Eigenbauhaken eingehängt am D-Ring und sehr schnell parat. Damit fühle ich mich sauwohl und bin superzufrieden.
> Meinen Holzkescher vermisse ich schon lange nicht mehr.


so einen alukescher hatte ich auch mal. wenn man die rohrenden mit silikon oder bauschaum ausspritzt schwimmen die auch


----------



## Haeck (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Watkescher welcher ?*



			
				Broder schrieb:
			
		

> Solche ..... Posts ?
> Ich frage mich was soll das?



na broder, zuerst haste wind jesäht und nun wunderste dich über den sturm den du hier erntest ?!?

mfg

haeck


----------



## Broder (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Watkescher welcher ?*

Hallo Haeck,
wie geit?
wer hat denn hier Wind gesät ... weißt ja das Universum ist dumm ..und so weiter...nä?
lieben Gruß Broder


----------



## Haeck (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Watkescher welcher ?*

@ broder

|good: 

bin ich derjenige über den sich die mitglieder hier aufregen oder bist du es eher  |uhoh:  |sagnix


----------



## seatrout61 (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Watkescher welcher ?*



			
				mutz schrieb:
			
		

> so einen alukescher hatte ich auch mal. wenn man die rohrenden mit silikon oder bauschaum ausspritzt schwimmen die auch



Danke Mutz, guter Tipp,  #6 
hatte das nur erwähnt, weil manch einer Wert auf einen schwimmenden Kescher legt und meiner lt. damaliger Katalogangabe von DAM das auch hätte können sollen - tut er aber nicht. #d


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Watkescher welcher ?*

Hi nilliman,

ich würde dir empfehlen, auf eine große Öffnung zu achten.
Die Netztiefe ist m.E. eher unerheblich, da sich ein zu tiefes Netz auch als nachteilig erweisen kann - man tritt beim Strandlaufen ständig drauf.
60 cm - 80 cm Netztiefe sollten reichen.
Schwimmend ist, wie ich finde auch sehr wichtig - gerade an einigen Hot Spots ist es ärgerlich, wenn ständig der Kescher am Grund  verhakt (z.B. WH oder DD) noch besser ist es den Kescher "am Mann" zu tragen mit Haken oder Magnethalter am Rücken oder im Watgürtel.

Schwimmt dein Kescher neben dir, ist er zwar schnell greifbar aber :
1. Befindet sich am ende eines Angeltages eine Menge Seegras und ähnliches in ihm welches dazu führt, das das Netz schneller verrottet.
und 
2.wenn du mal im Wind angelst nervt der Kescher an der Leine gewaltig.

Erstmal klar ?!?

Grüße Stephan  :g


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Watkescher welcher ?*



> ... weißt ja das Universum ist dumm ..



Broder..das Universum   :q 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## NordlichtSG (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Watkescher welcher ?*



			
				Broder schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> oder Dorsch = stranden oder Kescher (sind mir für ne Handlandung zu glipschig - pflutschig diese Fische.


Aquasure in die Handfläche, ein wenig Sand darüber und du hast eine prima Hilfe für das Landen von Dorsch mit der Hand :q 
Dann sind sie nicht mehr so glipschig in der Hand.


----------



## Broder (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Watkescher welcher ?*

@ Haeck Wer regt sich denn auf ist doch alles wieder prima.
@ all 
Gibt es bei Keschern überhaupt ne Marke die man empfehlen kann, bzw bei den meisten steht doch garkein Hersteller drauf - Ich meine die Holz oder Bambusvarianten.
@ Stephan
Wenn sich mal wieder ganz viel Seegras im Kescher gesammelt hat dann schüttel ich den - das reicht meist, nach einem getanen Angeltag häge ich den K zum trocknen auf.
 Bei Seegang und so störte mich der Kescher an der Leine bisher nicht, wenn dann bei großen Wellen, dann stehe ich sowieso weiter vorne in der Brandung, wegen der hohen Wellen und stecke den K verkehrt rum ( Griff nach oben) seitlich in den Watgürtel .
lieben Gruß und TL
Broder


----------



## Truttafriend (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Watkescher welcher ?*



			
				Broder schrieb:
			
		

> @ all
> Gibt es bei Keschern überhaupt ne Marke die man empfehlen kann, bzw bei den meisten steht doch garkein Hersteller drauf - Ich meine die Holz oder Bambusvarianten.



Ich habe mir mal vor 10 Jahren einen Kescher von Aero Kees (oder so ähnlich) gegönnt. Der ist von einem Kescherbauer auf der fynnischen Märcheninsel. Hat damals über 700kronen gekostet. Der Kescher ist aus Bambus, hochglanzlackiert und sieht noch immer aus wie am ersten Tag. Ich weiss aber nicht ob es den Kescherbauer noch gibt. Der gute Mann war damals schon steinalt.


----------



## Nordlicht (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Watkescher welcher ?*

@ seatrout61
oder rund um den bogen einen dünnen schlauch mit kabelbindern leicht befestigen und an den beiden enden die kabelbinder ordentlich zuziehen damit die luft im schlauch bleibt.
ein schlauch der nur halb so dick ist wie der kleine finger reicht meist.


----------



## Hasenfuß (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Watkescher welcher ?*



			
				Broder schrieb:
			
		

> @ all
> Gibt es bei Keschern überhaupt ne Marke die man empfehlen kann, bzw bei den meisten steht doch garkein Hersteller drauf - Ich meine die Holz oder Bambusvarianten.


Also auf meinem steht Ron Thompson drauf, mein Bruder hat den gleichen da steht nix drauf, und im Shop um die Ecke gibt es ebenfalls den gleichen von Daiwa |kopfkrat 

Der Keschermarkt ist sehr übersichtlich :q


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Watkescher welcher ?*

Auf meinem steht : "Stephan" ich sach nur selberbauen !

Grüße Stephan


----------



## nilliman (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Watkescher welcher ?*

Also vielen, herzlichen Dank erstmal für die  zahlreichen Tips hab mir gestern einen für meinen Ansprüchen denke ich doch reichenden Alukescher gekauft, das Netz ist grossmaschig 60-80cm tief, knotenlos und sehr leicht, er hat eine runde Form. Er macht einen sehr stabilen Eindruck. Leider schwimmt er nicht aber ich werde mir die Tips vielleicht einmal zu Herzen nehmen, "bauschaum Silikon oder Gummischlauch mit Kabelstrapsen, ich weiß es noch nicht, mal sehen. Aber der Transport funktioniert eigentlich einwandfrei , hab Ihn einfach auf dem Rücken an einem Haken der Watjacke.

Tja zum Einsatz ist er leider heute nicht gekommen, war heute zu erst in Dahme, dort war es aber zu windig. Nord Ost und ziemlich kräftig. Hatte arg zu kämpfen mit den Wellen. Dann bin ich rüber nach Dazendorf gefahren, dort war es richtig angenehm und alles sah vielversprechend aus. Eine Menge Bellyboatfahrer waren unterwegs. Ich konnte allerdings nicht erkennen das nachdem sie alle an Land kamen auch nur einer einen Fisch haken konnte. Mir ging es ähnlich. Dachte vielleicht der eine oder andere Dorsch würde mal zupacken aber nix, glatte Nullrunde. Aber der Strand in Dazendorf sieht ja richtig lecker für Mefos aus oder ? 

Letzten Samstag ging in Dahme aber die Post ab , konnte in 2Std mit meinem Angelkollegen 20 gute Dorsche alle 45-60cm landen. An dem Tag kam der wind allerdings von SW. Als die Dämmerung einsetzte war dann aber Funkstille.
Grüsse Nilliman aus Lübeck

P.S. Sagt mal wo bekommt man eigentlich die Wannen die Ihr immer am Bauch tragt und wofür sind Sie nützlich ??


----------



## Gnilftz (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Watkescher welcher ?*

Moin Nachbar... 
Die Tubberschüsseln brauchste zum Fliegenfischen, da wird die Schnur reingestrippt, soll dann auch nicht so vertüddeln, beim schießen lassen.
Bekommen tust Du die in Lübeck, bei Erika B., Hansering.
Nimm Dir nen Magenbitter mit, dann kannst Du den akuten Säureüberschuß in Deinem Magen blocken, nachdem Du den Preis gesehen hast. 

Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## nilliman (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Watkescher welcher ?*

Alles klar nu dämmerts mir langsam tja denn brauch ich ja so etwas nicht so schnell ich dachte die wären für das sixpack pils da mann mann, warste mal los letzte Zeit ?


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Watkescher welcher ?*

Las gerade dieses Thema und da kam mir ein Gedanke:;+ 


Was ist das für eine Sache mit dem Magnethalter und wie sieht das Ding aus?? Hat jemand einen Tip wo ich mir das im Netz mal ansehen kann?#c 

Danke schon mal.


----------



## Ace (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Watkescher welcher ?*

Guckst du hier .
Ganz nach unten scrollen.

Gruß
Mathias


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Watkescher welcher ?*

#6 Danke Ace!

Alter Vatter, das ist ja irre teuer!!!:c  Ist es das auch wert, oder lieber ne andere Lösung?#c


----------



## htp55 (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Watkescher welcher ?*

Im 'Anglerboard'sTopShop' kostet so'n Ding nur die Hälfte |supergri.

Hier


----------



## Knobbes (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Watkescher welcher ?*

Ich würde den Watkescher nicht zu klein auswählen, so das schon mal auch ein Hecht darin Platz findet.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Watkescher welcher ?*



			
				htp55 schrieb:
			
		

> Im 'Anglerboard'sTopShop' kostet so'n Ding nur die Hälfte |supergri.
> 
> Hier


 

#6 Du bist ein Goldjunge!!!!#6 

Besser kann es nicht sein, ich liebe das Board! Mal im ernst, ich bin dir für diesen Tip echt dankbar. Ich surfe oft nach gut und preiswert, aber das ist mir nicht aufgefallen.|wavey: 

Danke und Allzeit Petri!!


----------



## htp55 (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Watkescher welcher ?*



			
				DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:
			
		

> #6 Du bist ein Goldjunge!!!!#6



Ich weiß |rolleyes.


----------



## The_Duke (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Watkescher welcher ?*

@htp55
Das mit dem Goldjungen unterschreib ich auch...hab mir auch grade so nen Magnethalter bestellt!  #6  #6


----------

